# Salt Dogg controller for sale. $250 never been used



## David juenger (Nov 20, 2021)

I have a saltdogg control box I'm about eight years ago bought brand-new a couple years ago never plugged it in only to see if it worked I paid $600 to take 250


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Any photos ???


----------



## David juenger (Nov 20, 2021)

I'll send when I get up sorry I've been busy just seen this. Yes I do .


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

is this what you need?


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks, it is not the controller we need. Appreciate the photos.


----------



## David juenger (Nov 20, 2021)

David juenger said:


> I have a saltdogg control box I'm about eight years ago bought brand-new a couple years ago never plugged it in only to see if it worked I paid $600 to take 250


How do I load photos


----------



## David juenger (Nov 20, 2021)

I figured it out


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

This still available?


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Is it still for sale ?


----------

